# Mise à zéro de votre imprimante Epson



## babycom (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour

j'ai trouver en flanant sur le net un site en anglais expliquant pour chaque imprimante comment la remettre &#224; z&#233;ro.
Cela fait des merveilles et vous &#233;vitera de d&#233;bourser (170 &#8364; pour une epson RX 600) lorsque votre imprimante vous indique que" Des &#233;l&#233;ments de votre imprimante arrivent en fin de vie, veuiller contacter la maintenance"

This submenu is intended to reset special type of counter used in Epson inkjet printers.

Protection counter is the counter for wasted ink, it says to printer how much space it has in special tray where all wasted ink are going during cleaning procedures. With time it became full (printer just won't print in this case) and absorbtion padding must be replaced. After replacing the padding You must reset the protection counter to zero in order to continue ordinary printing. This submenu items can help You in this task.

Show Current Value - Shows You current protection counter value. You can use it to see the result of resetting procedure.

Reset protection Counter - Allows You to reset protection counter to zero value.

Clear counter overflow - Allows You to reset protection counter to zero value. Works only then printer request maintance error service.

On old printer models both of this functions can result in error message if protection counter is already full. In this case use manual reset instructions provided below.

Do not reset protection counter if You didn't replaced ink pad! This can cause ink leakage and, as result, head damage!

-

Below You will find instructions to reset protection counter on older printer models manually (25 printer models).

1) Turn off printer.
2) Replace waste ink pad.
3) Perform reset instructions provided for Your printer model below.
4) Turn off printer.

EPSON 7600/9600
Turn on power pressing and holding PAPER SOURCE,PAPER FEED,CUT/EJECT.
Release all buttons. Manu should appear. Press DOWN, CLEAR COUNTER option should appear.
Press RIGHT then UP - you must see MAIN TANK.
Press RIGHT then ENTER (CUT/EJECT).
Power Clean Option. Control Panel operation sequence.
Ready. Selectype. Printer Setup. Scrool down to Maintenance. Selectype. Power Cleaning,. Selectype. Exec. Press Eject.

EPSON R300
Turn on power.
Press and hold STOP, MANITENANCE and POWER buttons then turn off the power when prompted.

EPSON Photo 950, 960
Turn the printer on with the Roll Paper SW and Paper SW pressed. Paper and Ink indicators will flash for3 seconds. During this time, momentarily release the roll paper switch, and then press and hold the switch again for 10 seconds. When the printer checks the maintenance error function, the front LEDs will light for 2 seconds, and the printer will then change to standby mode. Turn off printer.

EPSON RX500
Press all following buttons ower, Load/Eject, Stop, B&W, Color, after this printer turns on and you'll see "Init eeprom" on printer screen. Press Color button to clear protection counter.

EPSON RX600
Press all following buttons : Power, B&W, Color, then, on demand (you'll see message on printer screen), turn off printer.

EPSON C80
Hold down both the paper and ink buttons while you turn on the power. When the paper out LED is just flashing release both buttons and press and hold the ink-cleaning button for at least 10 seconds. The printer will cycle through and self check for about 3 minutes and then function normally.

EPSON 2100
Switch on the power holding buttons one and three (ROLL PAPER and SHEET FEEDER).
Then hold button one down for 10 seconds.

EPSON Stylus Color
Pressing and holding ALT+FONT+LOAD+PAUSE buttons combination, press POWER button.
Release all buttons.

EPSON Stylus Color 300
Pressing and holding LOAD/EJECT and CLEANING buttons, press POWER button and hold it until You will see blinking INK OUT and PAPER OUT leds. Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time press LOAD/EJECT and CLEANING buttons again.

EPSON Stylus Color 400, 600
Pressing and holding LOAD/EJECT and CLEANING buttons, press POWER button and hold it until You will see blinking INK OUT and PAPER OUT leds. Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time press and release LOAD/EJECT button.

EPSON Stylus Color 440, 640, 740, 460, 660, 670, 760, 860, 880, 1160
Pressing and holding LOAD/EJECT and CLEANING buttons, press POWER button and hold it until You will see blinking INK OUT and PAPER OUT leds. Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time press and hold CLEANING button, until all leds will blink.

EPSON Stylus Color 680
Pressing and holding LOAD/EJECT and CLEANING buttons, press POWER button and hold it until You will see blinking INK OUT and PAPER OUT leds. Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time press and hold LOAD/EJECT button, until all leds will blink.

EPSON Stylus Color 800, 850
Pressing and holding LOAD, CLEANING Color and CLEANING Black buttons, press POWER button and hold it until You will see blinking INK OUT and PAPER OUT leds. Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time press and release CLEANING Color button, You will see leds blinking.

EPSON Stylus Color 900, 980
Pressing and holding LOAD/EJECT and CLEANING buttons, press POWER button, You will see blinking INK OUT led.
Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time press and hold CLEANING button for 10-12 seconds.

EPSON Stylus Color 3000
Pressing and holding PAUSE, LF/FF and DOWN ARROW buttons turn on printer. Release all buttons.

EPSON Stylus Photo 785, 895
Pressing and holding Maintenance and Roll Paper buttons, press POWER button, You will see blinking Error led.
Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time until led is blinking press and hold for 10-12 seconds Roll Paper button, until all leds will blink.

EPSON Stylus Photo 890, 1280, 1290
Pressing and holding Maintenance and Roll Paper buttons, press POWER button, You will see blinking Power led. Release all buttons. In 2-3 seconds time until led is blinking press and hold for 10-12 seconds Roll Paper button, until all leds will blink.

EPSON Stylus 1520
Turn on printer holding the following buttons : Alt, LF/FF, Load/Eject, Micro Adjust.

EPSON Stylus Color II, IIS, 400, 600, 640.
Turn printer on and off 5 times using Power button.


----------



## bt92 (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Auriez vous la solution pour une Epson stylus C90 C91 ou D92 ?

Par ailleurs qu'est ce que le waste ink pad  à remplacer ?
comment fait on ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

bt92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Auriez vous la solution pour une Epson stylus C90 C91 ou D92 ?



Non, mais comme j'ai aussi une D92, je suis aussi intéressé



bt92 a dit:


> Par ailleurs qu'est ce que le waste ink pad  à remplacer ?
> comment fait on ?
> Merci



C'est l'espèce de petite éponge qui est sous la tête d'impression lorsqu'elle est en position "Parking" (position de repos), et qui recueille l'encre qui peut s'en écouler. Par contre, comment le changer, là, pas la moindre idée.


----------



## Cynmik (28 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, mais comme j'ai aussi une D92, je suis aussi intéressé
> 
> 
> 
> C'est l'espèce de petite éponge qui est sous la tête d'impression lorsqu'elle est en position "Parking" (position de repos), et qui recueille l'encre qui peut s'en écouler. Par contre, comment le changer, là, pas la moindre idée.



Bonjour à vous,

Pour le remplacer le tampon récupérateur d'encre il faut enlever le carter supérieur et sortir la mécanique pour pouvoir y accéder.

Faire très attention au disque encodé fixé aux engrenages, aux nappes qui vont vers la cartie alim et celles au niveau du chariot et également avant d'attaquer il faut, une fois débranchée du secteur la laisser repos environ 5 - 10 min histoire que les condos se déchargent tranquillou. 

Par contre il ne faut pas uniquement faire le reset du compteur du tampon récuperateur d'encre car si elle refonctionne de nouveau ensuite, il y a un risque de débordement d'encre au niveau du carter et hormis les fuites sur le bureau, l'encre risque de couler sur la C.mère et C.alim de votre imprimante el là trop tard et poubelle surtout que le tampon ne coûte que 10 ou 15 euros de mémoire voir Begelec ou Maintronic centres agréés Epson sur toute la France.

A+


----------



## epson870noel (14 Novembre 2008)

babycom a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai trouver en flanant sur le net un site en anglais expliquant pour chaque imprimante comment la remettre &#224; z&#233;ro.
> Cela fait des merveilles et vous &#233;vitera de d&#233;bourser (170 &#8364; pour une epson RX 600) lorsque votre imprimante vous indique que" Des &#233;l&#233;ments de votre imprimante arrivent en fin de vie, veuiller contacter la maintenance"
> ...


ou je pourait trouver les commande pour une epson 870 stylus color svp, carre non imprimante ne ficure pas dans la liste, que vous avez publier, je vous remercie..


----------



## epson870noel (14 Novembre 2008)

et pour une epson 870 y il a svp un moyen de metre le compteur a zero care cette imprimant ne ficure pas dans la lite, merci,,


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2011)

Une petite remontée de sujet pour ceux que les remises à zéro des compteurs d'imprimantes intéresse.

Reset des imprimantes Epson avec un logiciel pour PC seulement. Il suffit de demander un peu d'aide à un PCiste. Attention ne pas oublier de nettoyer l'éponge de l'imprimante. 

Lire les conseils sur ce forum qui propose par ailleurs le reset d'imprimantes d'autres marques.​


----------



## enlanerd (1 Octobre 2021)

Reset des imprimantes Epson : https://www.printresetter.com/epson-adjustment-programs-resetters/


----------

